# القلب الصنـــــــــــــــــــــــاعي AbioCor



## فتنة الروح (8 سبتمبر 2008)

القلــــب الصنــــاعي
AbioCor
منقول من احد المواقع الله يجزاء صاحب الموضوع بالخير










*مقدمــــــة *

يعمل القلب في جسم الإنسان عمل محرك يؤمن استمرارية عمل سائر الأعضاء الأخرى , وبشكل أساسي القلب هو مضخة عضلية تحافظ على دورة الأكسجين والدم في الرئتين والجسم , ويضخ القلب يومياً ما يقارب 2000 غالون من الماء (7560 لتر) وكأي محرك آخر إن لم يعتنى به سوف ينهار ويضخ أقل مما هو مطلوب منه ويسمى هذا بقصور القلب.
وحتى الآن مازالت عملية زراعة القلب هي الحل الصارم لمشاكل القصور القلبي , بالرغم من ذلك لا يجرى أكثر من 2000 عملية زراعة قلب سنوياً وهذا يعني أن عشرات الألوف من البشر يموتون وهم ينتظرون من يمنحهم قلبه .
في الواحد والعشرين من تموز سنة 2001 أعطي لمرضى القصور القلبي فرصة جديدة على أيدي الجراحين في المشفى اليهودي في Louisville في Kentucky حيث قاموا بزراعة القلب الصناعي الأول من نوعه, إنه الـAbiocor الذي يغرس عوضاً عن القلب , وهو الجهاز الأول الذي شمل كل أعمال القلب والذي توقع بأنه يزيد من مدة الحياة على الأقل ضعفين لمريض القلب.
في هذا البحث سوف نأخذ نظرة حول طريقة عمل هذا القلب الصناعي , وطريقة زرعه في صدر المريض , ومن هو المريض المرشح لاستقبال جهاز القلب هذا , كما سنقارن بين الـAbioCor من جهة والأجهزة التي فشلت في الماضي.

​




*
القلب الهيدروليكي *​



ان قلب الانسان البالغ يضخ الدم بمعدل 60 – 100 نبضة في الدقيقة , فقلب الانسان يتقلص على مرحلتين :

1 _ في المرحلة الأولى يتقلص كلا الأذينان في نفس اللحظة و يضخان الدم الى البطينين الأيمن و الأيسر .
2 _ في المرحلة الثانية يتقلص البطينان سوية لدفع الدم خارج القلب .

ثم بعد ذلك ترتاح عضلة القلب قبل النبضة التالية ليسمح ذلك للدم بأن يملأ القلب مرة أخرى .

يحافظ المرضى الذين خضعوا لزراعة القلب AbioCor على مرحلة التقلص الأذيني , لكن مرحلة تقلص البطينين تستبدل هنا بمرحلة دفع الدم خارج البطين الاصطناعي الواحد.فهذا البطين يعد بديل عن البطينين الطبيعيين و يؤدي الوظيفة التي يقومان بها في القلب الطبيعي السليم .
إن القلب الصناعي AbioCor قادر على ضخ مايزيد على 10 ليترات كل دقيقة , وهذا ما يكفي لمختلف النشاطات اليومية .

فقد تم تطويره في شركة Abiomed , و هي شركة عالية الخبرة و التقنية , طورت هذا القلب و زودته بمضخة داخلية هيدروليكية تتحكم بعبور الدم من جانب لأخر .
و لفهم آلية عمل هذا القلب علينا التعرف على مكونات نظامه :







*المضخة الهيدروليكية : *إن الفكرة الأساسية لعملها مشابهة لفكرة المضخات الهيدروليكية المستعملة في المعدات الثقيلة و التي تقوم على أساس نقل مائع من نقطة لأخرى , و في داخل هذه المضخة مجموعة تحريك تدور مسنناتها بمعدل 10000 دورة في الدقيقة لتوليد ضغط كاف للدم .

*صمامات العبور : *ان هذه الصمامات تفتح و تغلق لتسمح للدم بالعبور من جانب لآخر داخل القلب الصناعي , فعندما ينتقل الدم الى القسم الأيمن يتم ضخ الدم إلى الرئتين عبر البطين الصناعي , و عندما ينتقل الدم إلى القسم الأيسر يتم ضخ الدم إلى باقي أنحاء الجسم .

صورة مكبرة لصمام العبور :





*بطارية خارجية : *تثبت حول حزام خاص يحيط بخصر المريض , و هي تؤمن طاقة لفترة 5 ساعات ثم يتم استبدالها و إعادة شحنها .هذه البطارية تقدم الطاقة لنظام نقل الطاقة اللاسلكي .

*نظام نقل طاقة لاسلكي :*هذا النظام مكون من ملفين داخلي و خارجي , ينتقل الفيض المغناطيسي من الملف الخارجي الى الداخلي فيتحرض فيه تيار ينتقل الى البطارية الداخلية و إلى وحدة التحكم الداخلية . 
و الفائدة من نظام نقل الطاقة اللاسلكي هو الاستغناء عن وجود أسلاك نقل طاقة تصل بين خارج الجسم و داخله منعاً لانتقال الجراثيم و هذه كانت احدى مشاكل أجهزة القلب الصناعي القديم 

*بطارية داخلية : *هي بطارية قابلة للشحن تزرع داخل بطن المريض تأخذ طاقتها من الملف الداخلي الخاص بنظام نقل الطاقة اللاسلكي , و تقدم هذه الطاقة الى نظام التحكم و المضخة الهيدروليكية .
هذه البطارية تؤمن للمريض طاقة تكفيه لفترة 30 – 40 دقيقة دون الحاجة للبطارية الخارجية , و هذا ما يساعد المريض للقيام بنشاطات مختلفة تتطلب نزع البطارية الخارجية كالاستحمام .

*نظام التحكم : *يزرع هذا الجهاز الالكتروني في جدار بطن المريض حيث يراقب و يتحكم بسرعة ضخ القلب .





​


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتنة الروح (10 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسة البغدادية قال:


> شكرا
> جزاك الله خيرا


 الف شكر يابعدي
اتمنى الفائده للجميع

الف شكر على المرووووور


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الحقيقة محاضرة شيقة و معلومات مفيدة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتنة الروح (11 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسة البغدادية قال:


> الحقيقة محاضرة شيقة و معلومات مفيدة
> بارك الله فيك


 


الله يعطيك العافيه ويبارك فيك


----------



## نورصباح المختار (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نورصباح المختار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

وياك ياحبيبي الله يوفقك ويجبر بخاطرك على المرور الرائع


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

السلام عليكم ، وشكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل وتقبلوا مني هذا الملف لنفس الموضوع.


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الأبلق الفرد قال:


> السلام عليكم ، وشكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل وتقبلوا مني هذا الملف لنفس الموضوع.


 
وعليكم السلام والشهر مبارك شكرآ على المرفقات يعطيك العافيه


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

_شكرا
وجزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الق قال:


> _شكرا_
> _وجزاك الله خيرا_


 


وياك ياغالي الف شكر على المرووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الـــــــــــف شـــــــــــــكــــــــــــر


----------



## هدى هدهد (25 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الجميل بس ياريت نتوسع بهذا الموضوع مثلا خرائط تصميم حتى نقدر احنا العرب او نحاول نصنع ولو شي مماثل للقلب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مسك وعود (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قانعة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

عن جد موضوع رائع و مفيد و جديد مششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## سعد حشمة (26 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.farah sami (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ياخوي علي الموضوع


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Medical Engineer (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلو وخطير
انا في شخص كنت اعرفه مسكين كان فيه ضعف او قصر في عضلات القلب او القلب تقريبا بشكل عام
وركب البطاريه .. لكن وافته المنيه (الله يرحمه)
اتمنى يكون فيه تفاصيل 
ويعيطك العافيه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thank's


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم وجزاكم الخير الكثير


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (23 أبريل 2011)

شككككككككككككرا الك


----------

